# BLM from Stan



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2017)

@The100road and I did a trade a while ago and this is made from what I got. This was a beautiful piece of wood, had everything going on, but a little on the soft side in some areas from decay starting. I got it pretty smooth eventually and am happy with the wood, and the results, nonetheless. Lacquer rubbed with steel wool to a soft shine, In fact I see some wool dust in the pics, should have blown it out. About 11" diameter. This stuff never moved at all as it dried. Thanks Stan

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Aug 11, 2017)

Fantastic!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 11, 2017)

Very cool!!! Thank you for the follow up Barry. 

It looks like I should probably turn a bowl out of this stuff eventually myself before I trade it all away huh?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The100road (Aug 11, 2017)

Did you do the freezer bag trick to get it to dry so fast?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2017)

Looks good, Barry! 

I've got a similar piece roughed out and drying... doesn't seem to have done much moving so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow! That is really great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2017)

Beautiful, but if course it is! Great job Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2017)

The100road said:


> Did you do the freezer bag trick to get it to dry so fast?


I did put it in the freezer, right after I got it cause I couldn't get to it for a couple of weeks, but don't think it lost much water as a whole block. I just roughed it out and put it in a paper bag, dried fast, partly cause a lot of it was punky, and partly cause the humidity here was below 10% then. If you have more of this I wouldn't wait much longer, or it will be too far gone to make a bowl out of, although you could still use it for calls and such that will be stabilized.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 11, 2017)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 11, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I did put it in the freezer, right after I got it cause I couldn't get to it for a couple of weeks, but don't think it lost much water as a whole block. I just roughed it out and put it in a paper bag, dried fast, partly cause a lot of it was punky, and partly cause the humidity here was below 10% then. If you have more of this I wouldn't wait much longer, or it will be too far gone to make a bowl out of, although you could still use it for calls and such that will be stabilized.....



I best get to cutting then. But some definitely seem more solid then others. 

It's been working out pretty cool on gamecalls.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 6


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2017)

Wowzers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 11, 2017)

Beautiful bowl Barry! Live thy soft sheen too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2017)

Bet it sucked finish like a sponge. The box I did was a bit further along it drank finish. Sure looks cool. The dark red is solid and then it is variable from there. Just bought a bunch of spalted. some solid some the stabilizers will have to save... When it gets like that BLM sheds water fast- It really does not want to crack- I think because it is soft and can absorb the movement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 12, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Bet it sucked finish like a sponge. The box I did was a bit further along it drank finish. Sure looks cool. The dark red is solid and then it is variable from there. Just bought a bunch of spalted. some solid some the stabilizers will have to save... When it gets like that BLM sheds water fast- It really does not want to crack- I think because it is soft and can absorb the movement.


Yup, it sure did, In fact I kept applying shellac over and over till it wouldn't take any more, sorta stabilize the soft parts enough to get it smooth....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 13, 2017)

Very cool! I also got a piece of it from Stan and this is good motivation to turn it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2017)

Stunning bowl! Loved the 2nd call, also! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Aug 13, 2017)

The100road said:


> I best get to cutting then. But some definitely seem more solid then others.
> 
> It's been working out pretty cool on gamecalls.
> 
> ...



That is stunning!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Todd Halleman (Aug 14, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> @The100road and I did a trade a while ago and this is made from what I got. This was a beautiful piece of wood, had everything going on, but a little on the soft side in some areas from decay starting. I got it pretty smooth eventually and am happy with the wood, and the results, nonetheless. Lacquer rubbed with steel wool to a soft shine, In fact I see some wool dust in the pics, should have blown it out. About 11" diameter. This stuff never moved at all as it dried. Thanks Stan
> View attachment 132430 View attachment 132431 View attachment 132432


Wow! Very cool! I love working with spalted woods.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2017)

Todd Halleman said:


> Wow! Very cool! I love working with spalted woods.


Thanks Todd! Looks like you have lots of experience working with this stuff, what's your technique for dealing with the soft areas? CA?


----------



## Todd Halleman (Aug 14, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Todd! Looks like you have lots of experience working with this stuff, what's your technique for dealing with the soft areas? CA?


Nope. I don't coat it with anything. I work on getting such a smooth cut, it doesn't require any sanding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 15, 2017)

That is traffic stopping fer shur!


----------

